# Shower tile need some help here



## wease (Dec 5, 2006)

I would install 1/2 cement backer board over the green board to fir it out a little. Not a big fan of green board in showers. That would bring the entire wall out far enough to grout the new tile to the existing tile in the corners


----------



## Joe61 (Dec 22, 2006)

There is a 3/8" dark gray concreate drywall sold at Home Depot which works better on bathroom walls. If I were in your situation I would buy that type drywall and screw it on the existing greenboard and that would leave you a 3/8 play with your tile glue. Just make shure you cork every union on that last concreate drywall and that the existing drywall is correctly leveled. Good Luck!


----------

